# ThrottleStop Undervolt Not Applying



## alsupica (Oct 27, 2020)

Hello all, 

I have a Dell Xps 15 with a i7-7700HQ processor and I'm trying to undervolt my processor to get around my laptops horrible thermal architecture. Despite undervolting my CPU and CPU Cache by -1000mv I'm not getting any crashing or instability. I've noticed that offsets aren't displaying on the table regardless of me adjusting the slider. 



I don't have Intel XTU installed or anything that would override ThrottleStop. Does anyone know what else could cause this? 



- Alsupica


----------



## rethcirE (Oct 27, 2020)

Where did you start with your undervolt values? Did you try more achievable values like -0.50mV or less and see if that applies?

-1000mV might simply be ignored it is such a high value.


----------



## alsupica (Oct 27, 2020)

Yes, I have but I it again and the offsets still aren't posting on the right at all. 




I only tried such an extreme value because I wasn't sure that the offsets were working at all.




rethcirE said:


> Where did you start with your undervolt values? Did you try more achievable values like -0.50mV or less and see if that applies?
> 
> -1000mV might simply be ignored it is such a high value.


----------



## nguyen (Oct 27, 2020)

Yeah sadly voltage control (FIVR Control) is locked on your laptop, might wanna research a little into BIOS, find if they have an option to enable XTU control or even flashing different version of BIOS


----------



## unclewebb (Oct 27, 2020)

Top middle of your screenshot shows FIVR Control Locked. You installed a BIOS update or a Windows update that disabled CPU voltage control. Find out what BIOS version other users are using and see if they have voltage control.


----------



## rethcirE (Oct 27, 2020)

A look around Google is showing other XPS 15 owners have lost undervolting ability after BIOS 1.6.0 update. It may auto-update the BIOS making this change without your consent but can be disabled.










"Important Info if not already somewhere commented!! On DELL XPS15 9570 I needed to download version 1.15.0 an the most important after your steps was following: Go to  BIOS setup -> security -> UEFI capsule firmware updates -> disable it!! Otherwise your BIOS will always be updated while boot sequence. "


----------



## Jacob Arlington (Jan 22, 2022)

You can have UnderVolt on all bios versions!!!

1.  Go to Bios reset bios to default
2.  Uncheck UEFI firmware capsule updates in your current bios under the security section
3.  Download and run this as an administrator ( https://github.com/Brad331/NoDPTF )
4.  Download your system bios that were released before December 2019
5.  Downgrade bios to the old version
6.  Reboot the system before windows boot Repeat steps (1 & 2)
7.  After Windows boot update your bios to the latest version and it will work with whatever version is your bios now
8.  This is the proof 



http://imgur.com/InzQ4qI


----------

